# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  AK-47 bolt action conversion

## Tbirdsteve

It starts out as a standard Chinese AK (NHM90).



This one had a canted gas tube - the only problem one from our last batch.  Instead of using it as a parts gun a mate suggested to make it into a single pull gun.



Front sights have to be removed to get to the gas block.



NHM90s tend to be very tightly put together.



Some tape to protect the barrel is always a good idea.



Bolt removed and marked for cutting.  After cutting I rounded it on the bench grinder.



Cut down bolt refitted with guide tube removed.



54R shell makes a perfect extended bolt handle (temporary).





Now it can legally have a proper size magazine fitted.



And also a decent adjustable stock and pistol grip.  This one is an Israeli Fab Defense.



Wooden furniture refitted with a cheap bipod to make a cool A-cat goat gun.

----------


## Tommy

That is pretty sweet, good idea! Might even make it a tad more accurate too

----------


## Beavis

Convert it to left hand charging

----------


## Tbirdsteve

They are already quite accurate for what they are and the customer is a lefty.

----------


## 300CALMAN

If they want to tread it, it will make a good sub-sonic ammo rifle. I made subs for my 56s back in the day and they worked well except that it wouldn't cycle.

----------


## DKR

Not something you see everyday!

----------


## Tbirdsteve

I'm told they have to do this to them in the UK, or make them non-firing.

----------


## leighos

I spent a bit of time in England and went to a couple of ranges while there, most of the AKs (lots of interesting euro variants we don't get here) had a machined plug in the gas block so they couldn't just swap out the piston and have a semi auto again.
what does your local arms officer reckon about your conversion?

----------


## vorno

That, is a very nice conversion mate! Will be great to hear how it goes!

----------


## gimp

> Convert it to semi auto and E endorsed



Fixed

----------


## Jexla

> what does your local arms officer reckon about your conversion?


Saw Steve say this on facebook: "(Customer) ...said the AO was very happy with it when he inspected it."

----------


## Tbirdsteve

Yes, local AO was quite pleased with it and authorised Customs to release the Tapco 30 rd mags the customer had ordered for it.  

The release of the mags was the only reason for showing it to the AO.  I think the plan is to now fit a flash hider and two or three bayonets to it - more pictures to follow when done!

Customer says it shoots very nicely and he's already started taking Spring rabbits with it. An Old Codger at the range gave him a lecture but that always happens when you take an AK.

----------


## Tbirdsteve

Fab Defense stock decorated in house paint, scope mount and Aim Sport red/green dot scope fitted, plus spotting green laser.







Dovetail side mount with dual rail QD scope rails.



The black one with scope is an evil E-cat, at rear is the friendly A-cat weekend hunting rifle.



They both have the same stock, magazines and scope mounts fitted.



A-cat AK with drum mag.



Just because you can.

----------


## res

Seriously, what's with the out the side drum-there are plenty of awsome ak drums out there without having to put something so shit for handling on! Hell if customs had to release 30 round mags due to strait pull then they have to let a drum in so it only us $130 not the $600 they go for in NZ.

----------


## Tbirdsteve

Yup, the drums mags for this AK are an A-cat part and don't require an import permit.

----------


## res

> Yup, the drums mags for this AK are an A-cat part and don't require an import permit.


Then if it was my rifle I would feel the need for about 20 drums, and then lay them all over a darth Vader bed sheet for the lady's (sorry everyone else-a stupid "in" joke)

----------


## Tbirdsteve

I have a life sized poster of it hung on the ceiling above the matrimonial bed, flanked by a couple of my Troy rifles.

----------


## steven

Barnaul is selling a non-semi-auto tigr.

----------

